# Sony Vegas etc.-welches ist gut?



## You-tuber (27. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute.

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher You-tuber und mache auch selber gerne und viele fan-vids zu verschiedenen serien.

Ich habe bisher immer windows - movie maker benutzt, aber der hängt sich bei mir immer auf.

Dann habe ich bei you-tube rumgefragt welches programm sie benutzen und da wurde sony vegas 7.0 genannt. dank amazon habe ich dann aber festgestellt das dieses programm heftigst teuer ist-nichts was in mein budget rein passen würde...

Kann mir also jemand sagen welches Programm ich benutzen kann das noch im Ramen des bezahlbaren liegt ( da ich noch Schülerin bin ) und welches trotzdem ganz gut ist.
(Es sollte Ränder machen können, gut schneiden, Bildschirm teilen, Videos übereinander setzen, etc.)

Es wäre fantastisch wenn mir jemand schnell einen guten Tipp geben könnte, da ich hier umkomme ohne Videos machen zu können

Liebe grüße!


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2007)

Wie wäre es mit Premiere Elements für etwa 100Eur ?

mfg chmee


----------



## You-tuber (28. Dezember 2007)

danke für den tipp!
wenn jemand ncoh was drunter hat bitte melden


----------



## seidenraupe (2. Januar 2008)

Sony Vegas Movie Studio, ist ne abgespeckte version von Sony Vegas.
Movie Studio Platinum 8 bekommst schon für 82 €
Die Version 6 schon um 47 € (arbeite selber mit Vers. 6 und aüßerst zufrieden)

liebe grüsse


----------



## AnubisKaNi (4. Januar 2008)

Ich persönlich bin angetan von Ulead Video Studio 10... ich habs bei mir liegen und wäre bereit es mit ner ganz lieben Bitte, dir vllt. per ICQ mal als Probe zu schicken... so von mir aus ne kostenlose Alternative anbieten zu den hier genannten kostenpflichtigen Programmen!

Weil, wer weiß... und da ich weiß das alles wunderbar geht, und ich auch einige Erfahrung gesammelt hab da ich auch mal Counter-Strike Videos damit mache ist es ein wunderbar einfaches Programm, wobei die anderen die hier genannt wurden natürlich absolute Spitze sind, aber eg. dein Horizont völlig überschreiten!   Nicht böse gemeint 

Mfg Anubis


----------



## You-tuber (5. Januar 2008)

danke auch an seidenraupe und AnubisKaNi.


----------



## AnubisKaNi (5. Januar 2008)

Ich Lade das mal bei *Rapidshare.com* hoch!

Die Links dazu poste ich denn Privat über PM!

Also wer interessiert ist  Bitte Melden!

Mfg Anubis


Edit:  

1. Bild zeigt einfaches Drag&Drop von Musikschnitten!

2. Bild zeigt die Vielfalt von Titeln

3. Bild zeigt die Vielfalt von Übergängen

4. Bild ziegt die Vielfalt von Filtern

Alles in Allem ein kleines Programm womit es sich arbeiten lässt... und von mir kostenlos =)

Wenn das nicht ein Argument ist ^^


----------



## mastersound (11. Januar 2008)

hallo
ich habe  auch so eine ähnliche Frage schon extra gepostet gehabt,aber leider noch keine Antwort da zu bekommen gehabt 

Daher stelle ich sie nochmals hier,da es auch hier zum Thema passt.
und zwar würde mich gerne eure Meinung zu Sony Vegas 6 interessieren,ob ihr damit Erfahrung gesammelt habt bzw. wie gut das Programm jetzt nun wirklich ist,Pro und kontra.
Habe Damit zwar  schon mal geschnitten gehabt,aber desweiteren das <Programm noch nicht ausführlich getestet,da meine Kamera den Geist aufgegeben hat.Nun ja werde mir in der nächste Zeit wieder eine zulegen.aufjedem Fall,habe ich rum gegoogelt und gesehen das Sony Vegas nur 40 Euro kostet.....und jetzt frage ich mich ob man für den Preis man überhaupt etwas vernümftiges bekommt...na ja wie schon gesagt,mich würde gerne eure spezielle Meinung zu den Programm sehr interessieren.
würde mich auf schnelle Antwoten sehr freuen.

super nette Grüsse


----------



## seidenraupe (12. Januar 2008)

Hi!
Bist du sicher das Sony Vegas 40€ kostet?
Oder ist es Sony Vegas Movie Studio?
Wie gesagt Movie Studio ist eine abgespeckte Vegas Version, hat nur 4 Audio u. 4 Videospuren, Nesting ist nicht möglich u. Skripting auch nicht.
Ich hab selbst Movie Studio 6 Platinum u. bin äußerst zufrieden.Mehr Infos bekommst du  hier http://vegasvideo.de/ 


mfg seidenraupe


----------



## mastersound (14. Januar 2008)

hi seidenraupe
danke für deine antwort.thx.
das ist ne gute frage.aus googel konnte ich grad nach deiner antwort ,nicht wirklich schlauer werden.das programm habe ich von meinem dad,den ich leider zur zeit nicht fragen kann.
in der software selbst unter ABOUT steht:sony vegas 6.0a build 99.
das war auch das was ich in googel eingegeben hab,woraus ich nicht wirklich schlauer geworden bin welche version ich jetzt wirklich hab.

auf jedem fall kann ich mehr als 4 videospuren einoperieren.

welche version habe ich den jetzt,die teuere leistungsfähigere oder die billiege?mmmhgrübel.

und was ist eigentlich nestig und skripting?


----------



## seidenraupe (14. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Wenn du mehr als 4 Video u. Audiospuren hast ist es Vegas.
In vegas kann man eigenen Skripts schreiben.
Bei http://www.vegasvideo.de wird dir weitergeholfen, da findest Tutorials und immer schnelle Hilfe von den Vegas-Profis.

mfg seidenraupe


----------



## mastersound (15. Januar 2008)

jaaau dann bin ich ja beruhigt.besten dank für deine hilfe seidenraupe.nette grüsse


----------



## APoCx (17. Januar 2008)

ich verwende nun seit jahren schon SOny Vegas 6.0 und seit neuestem auch Sony Vegas 8.0c Platinum PRO. 

allerdings musste ich lange sparen dafür.

ich würde am anfang viel. Ulead video studio oder MAGIX Movie Maker 2005/2006 empfehlen, da diese progeramme etwas günstiger sind und einsteigerfreundlicher


----------

